# Pictures of your betta flaring



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to see pictures of your betta's flaring  Here is Spitfire showing his stuff


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

So pretty  I love the pale yellow color. Unfortunately my betta moves too fast when he flares (and doesn't flare -.-) so I can't get a good photo ;c


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Im gonna need to sit in front of the betta tanks tomorrow and take some photos 

Your boy is lovely! Yellow and mustard gas are my favorite colors on bettas


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sea Dragon said:


> So pretty  I love the pale yellow color. Unfortunately my betta moves too fast when he flares (and doesn't flare -.-) so I can't get a good photo ;c


Lol. so is Spitfire


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

inareverie85 said:


> Im gonna need to sit in front of the betta tanks tomorrow and take some photos
> 
> Your boy is lovely! Yellow and mustard gas are my favorite colors on bettas


I got him because of the purple on his body and fins


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i took a pic of Echo flaring straight at the camera but the SD card needs to be fixed, well here are others:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

*My crew*

Ok in this order lols. 1-Walter 2-Patrick 3-Smitty 4-Popcorn 5-Discount 6-Zeus


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Ok in this order lols. 1-Walter 2-Patrick 3-Smitty 4-Popcorn 5-Discount 6-Zeus


Popcorn was my favorite. He reminds me of spitfire lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thats actually a girl


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this is my favorite of my flaring pics


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is Valentine and Romeo 

View attachment 51674


View attachment 51675


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Dragon King vs. Dragon Scale


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont have photos of my older guys flaring but here is one of my new boy Grizzle. (sorry only one I got with close up's lol)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Kelly0727 said:


> I dont have photos of my older guys flaring but here is one of my new boy Grizzle. (sorry only one I got with close up's lol)


The pink and green rocks bring out his color.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is Valentine and Romeo's sweet little sister....She can out flare some of my males )


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

And another one from that spawn..


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is one of my young show multi males flaring...He is a great grandson to my avatar male...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

One of my HMDT boys.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I love the colors on that last one. The former art major in me is still a sucker for complimentary colors!


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Martinismommy said:


> This is Valentine and Romeo's sweet little sister....She can out flare some of my males )


I love that photo! lol, beautiful coloring as well


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Red, Skull, Voldemort, Spartan, and Crayola  plus Shiloh!! boy only half flares because of an injury


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow Sena! I am dooling over Spartans colors! You have some beautiful boys


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks... Spartan passed away at almost 3 years, with a tumor... Crayola and Voldemort live with a friend happily  I got Shiloh though :lol: and new boy Red xD

Spartan had interesting colors haha and they came and went!


----------



## Reignz (Feb 28, 2012)

Finally I got some good picture of my HMPK flaring. :lol:


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

my CT flare... =D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome =D


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for appreciating Sena =D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

no problem :lol: those last two.... I always wanted a plakat and a crowntail. all crowntails I find around here are sick, dead, dying, diseased, or single rayed. I'm being picky :lol: you cannot find plakats here. I had ONE. just one. a female D:


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah really? Then you should schedule a trip to my country... we have lots of CTs here... I am no expert in this subject matter but I know someone who breeds CTs and HMs locally...=D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh nice =D lol. I found a round tail...by accident. and got a spade tail! about 4-5 combtails, and the rest veil tail haha.


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> oh nice =D lol. I found a round tail...by accident. and got a spade tail! about 4-5 combtails, and the rest veil tail haha.


haha you got me confused already... never heard of a round tail, spade tail, combtails and veil tail hehe


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lo! veil tail is most common. they have droopy fins  combtails are....veil and crowntail cross? round and spade are just shapes in the veil tail family =D roundtail in my avatar


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> lo! veil tail is most common. they have droopy fins  combtails are....veil and crowntail cross? round and spade are just shapes in the veil tail family =D roundtail in my avatar


Haha thank you for the clarifications... =D


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Finally got some good*

FLare pics


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Karebear, I love the little "heart" on your boy's dorsal! So cute! If my boys weren't so camera shy....*grabs camera and mirrior to try again*


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Henri


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> FLare pics


Thanks! I know its so cute I almost named him Bulls-eye cause that is what it reminded me haha but now I see that it does look like a heart . But you can hardly ever see it cause it gets pale unless he flares it pops out really well

Aww how long have you had your fish? Some don't flare until they feel comfortable. He was really shy for about a month and now in his new home he thinks he is so tough. I added a lot of plants and hiding spots so he feels more confident and will actually flare


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I've had Beast for ten months. The problem isn't that he doesn't flare. He flares just fine. He just won't stay still enough for me to snap a photo of him with my phone when he's all puffed up. ^_^


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I see yeah that was my problem too! I just got luck with those two photos


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

oh yeah...I can do that too!


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Is that a CT Black Orchid on the first picture?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think he was, I'm not positive though. I got him from walmart of all places.


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> I think he was, I'm not positive though. I got him from walmart of all places.


thanks for the info. I have a small one just like that... hehe. Question, how much does these fishes go for there?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Windu










CoCo


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

My 7 wks fry.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:shock: I've never had a black betta xD the closest was Madame, Savannah and the other royal blue who have a black head/belly and the metallic/teal overcoat on their back and fins. These are some pretty fish =D


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Now THAT is a good flaring picture =D wow!


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha! Oh wow, such a grumpy, serious expression on such a tiny face.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

martini has the best fish in the world!!!, new role model lol
i got Zero's first flaring pic ;p :








sorry the head part is blurry, he wouldn't stay still
i forgot about this one (avi):


----------



## Mpilar87 (Apr 11, 2012)

PowerPee said:


> my CT flare... =D


thats an awesome crowntail!


----------



## Mpilar87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's a pic of my buddy Peach.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

you have to go into "go advanced" for messages, and below there should be "manage attachments". browse for a picture and add


----------



## Mpilar87 (Apr 11, 2012)

lol was that towards me? I left it blank cause i realized the photo i uploaded was HUGE! so i took it off and had to post it and then re-edit it lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah lol :lol: and that is a pretty boy!


----------



## Mpilar87 (Apr 11, 2012)

lol sorry bout that. and thanks! when light hits his fins they turn blue also, its pretty cool!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

wow nice!!! I miss oranges. They've nearly vanished from my area. Spartan was my last orange, other than the pale orange Dally the dalmation I have :lol:


----------



## Crashzero (Apr 9, 2012)

Martinismommy said:


>


Wow he looks humongous! Very nice picture!


----------

